# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  review course

## bryan

Hello, 

Does anybody know if there is a review course given in the New York area for the Optical dispensing practical exam. The one thats given in April. 

Thanks, 
Bryan

----------

